# hay



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i know this might be a silly question, but whats the best hay to use for bedding...? some people say meadow hay is the best as it doesnt usually have mites in,.. but i know someone living on a local farm would theyre hay be ok?
and also ive heard u need to freeze it and just defrost bits as and when u need it, is this true? x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

people freeze it to kill mites.It is also said that the vacume packed stuff is mite free since they cant breath,but this is probably untrue.I used to buy farm bales as its so much cheaper but unfortunately the quality varies so much from sweet and fresh to damp and musty.Now I buy regular petshop stuff and regularly treat all my animals for external pests.Approx every 3 months,so I never really get any problems.People also micro wave it to kill mites.If you only use in small amounts thats ok,otherwise to much trouble.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

When ever we use hay we just put a tub in the microwave for about a min. Never get any problems, then again we also treat all our mice regulary so that may play a part.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

We started off using hay but I'm not a fan of it for rats or mice it seems to give them resp problems also can get into their eyes. We use pets at home recycled bedding the green paper stuff they are fine with this.


----------

